# Ennio Morricone



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

* The mission* soundtrack, is quite pleasant, one of my favorite among is work for sure.
What about you guys any favorite works by his??

His music make a strong impression on me, whatever it's is old western theme.
And that about it ,short and sweet.

:tiphat: have a nice day all


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

tGtBtU - good movie, better music.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Once Upon a Time in the West - my favourite film of all time. 

Soundtrack and music and action each support the other so much. Fantastic leitmotifs, wonderful tension building (and tension release), hummable tunes all round. Great stuff

BTW Eli Wallach (star in Good, Bad and Ugly) died on Tuesday aged 98


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ukko said:


> tGtBtU - good movie, better music.


Incidentally, I saw the "director's cut" of that one not too long ago--without exception, I thought the additions made the film worse than it was.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> Incidentally, I saw the "director's cut" of that one not too long ago--without exception, I thought the additions made the film worse than it was.


Hah. The movie was intended to evoke 'deeper meaning' -in the service of which the music did well. It couldn't stand too much detail though (the movie nor the music). Damn near all successful "serious" movies leave 'the details of the depth' to the viewer. Makes it sort of a shared creation.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Ennio Morricone *-- a composer whose work is well worth exploring.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Great music indeed. Once Upon A Time in America is nice as well.


----------



## captain charles ryder (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, great composer. And great films with his music. The Good, Te Bad and the Ugly is my favorite. Especially this famous scene:


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

I especially like his wonderful score to "Cinema Paradiso", a great movie with an equally great soundtrack, particularly the extended version. He also scored a great many other movies for Tornatore - "The Star Maker" and Legend of 1900" were memorable.
Also another "1900", by Bertolucci was one of his best.
Both "Once upon a time...." movies were great, but made better with his music.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

For someone who made cca 500 soundtracks, I found his The Mission a slightly overrated. 'Gabriel's Oboe' is beautiful piece of work for sure, but too much variations on same 4 tones throughout soundtrack. Very good, but to me personally, not among some of his best. 
There are many of his musically interesting, but somehow less known soundtracks:

La Dissubidienza:
Morire e viverti
La Disubbidienza

Bianco Rosso E Verdone:
Marcetta popolare
Mia cara nonnina
Povero emigrante

Il Cuore Nel Pozzo:
Suona L'Armonica
Abbandano Delle Case
Passaggio A Sud

Metti Una Sera a Cena:
Metti Una Sera a Cena
Alla Luce Del Giorno
Nina
Sauna

Roma Come Chicago:
Sentanza di morte

La Piovra:
La Morale
Groviglio Di Sospetti
Mille Echi
Inizio Del Caso
Una Pietra Sopra
Morte Di Un Giusto
Ricordo D'Infanzia

I could go on forever.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

this one is duplicate post..


----------



## carlmichaels (May 2, 2012)




----------

